# Another satisfied JB2 install



## rvnye (Jan 4, 2008)

Did an impulse buy yesterday and ordered a JB2 from Terry for next day delivery. It came around 2:00PM today and it was installed by 4:00. Took about an hour+ to install. Next time I can probably do it in almost half the time. The biggest problem was figuring out how the fasteners work. The directions were OK, but (Terry if you're listening) I'd recommend all the right, left, front back orientations should be related to the front, back, right & left side of the car (not as you're facing the engine compartment). But everything went smoothly until I skinned my thumb pulling the vacuum tubing off of the turbo solenoid. Didn't hurt, but took a serious patch of skin off my thumb.

Once everything was installed I pushed the start button and to my amazement the check engine warning didn't illuminate.

Took it out for a little spin and it felt very subdued until I pressed the skinny peddle past the kick down notch. When that happened the car felt just a touch wild. Of couse, since I was on a public street I only went up to 65 :angel:. I only did two or three WOT attempts, that's all it took to know there's something extra under the hood.

I'm really happy with the JB2 since I was looking for a little supplement to my daily driver. Maybe an extra kick when I want to pass or a little hidden boost when I'm up against the competition.

I was also considering the SSTT. There must be a trick to install that thing. When I felt around down there, there was no way I was going to get my hand in those tight spaces. I also read reviews that the SSTT was a little more torqy on the low end, but ran out of gas when the RPMs were up there. Oh, and the price of the JB2 didn't hurt either.

I'm not going to be taking this thing out when I go in for oil changes. I probably will redo the vacuum lines, but won't be taking out the JB2. My only fear is if I get into limp mode on the highway, or get towed in and they find the JB2. Mostly I'm not too concerned about the warrantee issues.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

From what I keep reading Terry has great products and have never heard a negative thing about him or his products.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Good suggestions on the directions. Glad to hear you're enjoying it, thanks again!

T


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Terry @ BMS said:


> Good suggestions on the directions. Glad to hear you're enjoying it, thanks again!
> 
> T


You need to work your magic on N/A cars, preferrably the 4.4L 540i:bigpimp:


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

Ryan M said:


> You need to work your magic on N/A cars, preferrably the 4.4L 540i:bigpimp:


I wish I could.. but BMW NA engines come very well tuned from the factory. It's just impossible to justify the cost of a tuner unless you have a system where you can increase boost.


----------



## latino1ny (Feb 23, 2008)

Is there anywhere that makes a turbo or supercharger kit for a E46. It's NA from the factory, pushing 170hp stock, but I want to feel a little more go when I push the pedal. Any recommendations?


----------

